# 2021 Majek 25 Xtreme



## Capt. Russell O'Riley (Aug 10, 2016)

2021 Majek 25 Xtreme
2021 Mercury 300 Pro XS
2021 Coastline Aluminum Trailer

We just received in this brand new Majek 25 Xtreme powered by a Mercury 300 Pro XS. This boat sits on a Coastline Aluminum Trailer. There are very few Majek 25 Xtreme's out there for sale and we just received this one. Give Russell or Chris a call at 361-994-0317 for more information before this one is gone. The boat is located at Premier Boating Centers Corpus Christi store. 

This Boat Features:
Two-Tone Hull (Seafoam/Majek Grey)
Dual Helm Captains Chairs with Dual Footrest
Dual Livewells with Pro-Air
Hydraulic Jackplate
Hydraulic Steering
Aluminum Wheels
Powder Coated Aluminum
Rod Locker on Port Side


----------

